# Transmisor AM broadcast casero con 3 valvulas



## alfa34 (Nov 6, 2013)

Saludos compas otra ves por aquí en esta ocacion quiero saber si este esquema de un transmisor de AM puede salir al aire lo quiero armar para una pequeña radio comunitaria aqui por mi localidad y me parecio interesante el circuito la etapa de salida consta de una antena de ferrite extraida de un radio viejo al cual se le agrega 4 espiras para la antena y 2 espiras para el medidor. lleva una etapa osciladora con un cristal de 700KHz y la sintonizacion se realiza en la etapa final de rf subo el esquema para que lo vean y tambien una foto del cristal porque tengo duda si es el que puedo usar


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Nov 7, 2013)

Hola caro conpañero Alfa34, lo diagrama esquemactico que postaste anda mui bien por se tratar de un proyecto mui classico , la potencia de salida es cerca de 25 Wattios de portadora, quanto a lo cristal que estas en la foto yo no se si sirve en todo caso arme un sensillo oscilador transistorizado o con puertas logicas para probar ese cristal si es realmiente de 700Khz.recomiendo que busque en la Internet por: "LPAM" (Low Power Amplitud Modulation) donde hay muchos proyectos de Antenas para esas frequencias bajas donde la lonjitud dels es mui larga pero pueden sener encurtadas con artificios enpleando inductores y generalmiente esas antenas requeren tomas de tierras mui bien armadas para tener un bueno rendimento .
! Fuerte abrazo !
Att.
Daniel Lopes.
P.D. yo no orbidei de tus ne602 dame un poco de tienpo para localizarlos y seguramiente te envio.


----------



## alfa34 (Nov 8, 2013)

Saludos compa Daniel no tengas prisa con lo de los integrados cuando podas. Con respecto al transmisor se podra sustituir el cristal de 700KHz por uno de 455KHz extraido de algun radio viejo y hacerlo trabajar en su segundo o tercer armonico porque no creo que ese cristal que puse en la foto sea de 700KHz pero voy a armar algun circuito para pobarlo pero fuera bueno que el tx funcionara con un cristal de 455 para mas comodidad en encontrarlo


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Nov 8, 2013)

Mui buena idea en enplear lo segundo o tercero harmonico del cristal de 455Khz (900Khz o 1365Khz) , haora una preguntita : ? ese proyecto donde sacaste el ? , ? algun conpañero veterano o disenhaste? , estuve mirando con mucha atenciõn lo diagrama esquemactico que Usteds postaste y tengo algunas dudas quanto a algunas conecciones enpleadas y sus valores ohmicos y capacitivos.
01) Lo resistor de 1M de la grade de lo triodo oscilador deve sener conectado a la tierra y no a la placa.
02) Lo capacitor de .1uF en paralelo con lo inductor de catodo de lo triodo oscilador deve sener orbidado.
03) Falta un resistor de polarizaciõn de grade de lo triodo pre-amplificador de audio para tierra.
04) faltou un resistor de polarizacion de grade en paralelo con un capacitor de acoplamiento de RF entre la grade de control de la 6BQ6 y lo tanque de sintonia de placa de lo triodo oscilador.
05) La conexiõn de la grade screnn de la 6BQ6 estas mui confusa y tiene que sener reformulada incluso los valores de "R" y "C".
06) Lo resistor de 100K en paralelo con lo capacitor de .1uF conectado entre la placa de la 6BQ5 ( moduladora) y lo tanque final de la salida 6BQ6 creo que los valores de "R" y "C" estan equivocados ( "R" con valor  demasiado elevado).
07) Lo disenho de lo tanque final estas mui confuso , seguramiente equivocado.  
!Fuerte abrazo !
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## alfa34 (Nov 9, 2013)

Saludos compa ese circuito lo consegui cuando estudie en el instituto hace años yo creo que es un diceño de los años ochenta cuando todavia les enseñavan tubos al vacio, pero esta erroneo ya lo estoy modificando segun tus datos pero todavia tengo unas dudas en algunas resistencias de polarizacion segun su valor en ohms y tambien en la etapa moduladora de audio en especifico como conectarlo al transmisor pero me voy a guiar con otros circuitos yo me acuerdo haber visto ese circuito en el instituto y llevava una antena de ferrite extraida de una radio vieja en otro momento subo el circuito modificado para poder despues aclarar dudas


----------



## alfa34 (Nov 9, 2013)

Saludos compa he encontrado dos circuitos para realizar el que nyo quiero el pimero es un modulador de auidio del llamado tx el cordobersito solo que a este le omitiria un triodo de audio porque uno tiodo lo usare para el oscilador la segunda imagen es un tx de OM que puedo copiar la parte de RF final los subo para que los mires voy a ver si me puedo guiarme ahora para poder hacer el mio y despues subo el esquema


----------



## alfa34 (Nov 9, 2013)

Saludos compa aqui esta el circuito con las modificaciones hechas cambiando algunos valores de resistencias y condensadores si tiene algun error todavia dime para corregirlo


----------



## crimson (Nov 9, 2013)

Hola alfa, yo le haría las siguientes modificaciones:


en la placa del oscilador pongo el circuito doblador de frecuencia, sintonizado a 910KHz. La reja (grilla) de la amplificadora final lleva un escape amasa por resistencia, que genera la tensión negativa depolarización, de lo contrario, la válvula de salida se pondría al rojo por tomar excesiva corriente. La salida original está pensada como un circuito autooscilante, fijate de modificarla de forma que funcione como amplificador solamente, con la pantalla alimentada a +200V por una resistencia y derivada a masa por un capacitor. Creo que así va a funcionar, por lo menos, en mi época lo hacían...

Edito: te dejo el plano del "Cordobesito", un AM famoso hace 40 años...
Saludos C


----------



## alfa34 (Nov 10, 2013)

Saludos compa crimson hoy ya se por donde guiarme asi como me lo has planteado esta bueno creo que unos 25W de salida tiene suficiente para la radio comunitaria lo voy a armar y cuando lo tenga listo subo fotos si se me genera alguna duda se las consulto ahhhhhh descargue el PDF del TX yo me acuerdo que lo empeze armar el año pasado pero se me dificulto encontrar los capacitores variables cuando los consiga lo retomo de nuevo incluso la etapa moduladora para el tx de AM que quiero armar para la radio comunitaria el cual agradesco tu ayuda en las modificaciones es la misma que se utiliza en el cordobesito solo al que le he quitado un triodo  

Un abrazo muy fuerte


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Nov 10, 2013)

Hola a todos, no devemos orbirdar que  lo segredo de una radio comunitaria de baja potencia es la antena enpleada y una buena toma de tierra , como desafortunadamiente las frequencias  de ondas medias tiene una lonjitud de onda mui larga ( centenas de metros), tenemos de hacer uso de inductores de modo incurtar las antenas a niveles practicos . Yo recomiendo buscar en la Internet por : "LPAM" o low power amplitude modulada.
!Fuerte abrazo !
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## alfa34 (Nov 11, 2013)

Saludos compas ya pase en limpio el diagrama ya corregido en estos dias calculo el circuito resonante a un tercer armonico de 455HKz porque la frecuencia de 910KHz ya esta en uso por aqui asi que la voy a frecuenciar a 1365KHz porque esa si esta fuera de uso tambien voy a ver si calculo una antena me va a tocar trabajarla a base de inductores asi como dice el compa Daniel subo el esquema Att alfa34


----------



## Andrxx (Nov 11, 2013)

Desde aquí aprovecho este mensaje para darte ánimo a ver si logras echar a andar ese proyecto.

¿Cuanto alcance se puede lograr con 25 W en AM en la banda comercial?


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Nov 11, 2013)

Andrxx dijo:


> Desde aquí aprovecho este mensaje para darte ánimo a ver si logras echar a andar ese proyecto.
> 
> ¿Cuanto alcance se puede lograr con 25 W en AM en la banda comercial?


Eso depende de lo sistema de antena enpleado , quizaz equivale a un transmissor de FM con misma potencia , pero devemos tener en mente que las ondas medias se propagan por ondas terrestres y no en linea recta tal como en VHF (FM) , es inprescindible un excelente sistema de tierra enpleada.
Igualmente como en FM lo canal escolhido teve sener los mas limpio possible lejos de otras emissoras mas potentes incluso las de frequencia mui cercana. 
A noche la propagaciõn se abre permitindo mas alcaçe pero otras emissoras lejos de maior potencia en la misma frequencia tabien poden molestar sobremodulando .
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## alfa34 (Nov 11, 2013)

Saludos compas para trasmitir en la banda comercial de am he escuchado sobre las antenas  Monopolo Plegado que creo que es el sistema mas sencillo con respecto a otros modelos este sistema utiliza una caja de sintonia aqui posteo dos enlaces sobre este tipo de antenas creo que hasta ahorita es lo mas sencillo y eficas pero si tienen alguna idea bienvenida sea eso si teniendo la respectiva precaucion con la toma de tierra porque esta es importante



http://adema.com.ar/notas/detalle.php?id=65
http://antenas13.blogspot.com/p/tipos-de-antenas.html


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Nov 11, 2013)

Hola a todos , dejo aca una pequeña contribuiciõn en el tema , lo idioma desafortunadamiente es en ingles , pero con un  poco de buena vontad es possible entiender ao cento por ciento .
!Fuerte abrazo!
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Nov 22, 2016)

La válvula *12SA7* es muy conocida por ser receptora en los equipos superheterodino en este articulo que encontré en una revista se la utiliza como transmisora y quería compartirlo con el *FORO*. El texto del articulo esta en ingles por lo que deberán usar el traductor de google a full, pero no tiene desperdicio  espero lo pueda disfrutar mas que yo,,, les dejo abajo el articulo extraído de una *eMagazine* 



(la referencia estan en la hojas para que sepan de donde fue extraído dicho articulo)

Saludos


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Nov 23, 2016)

SSTC dijo:


> La válvula *12SA7* es muy conocida por ser receptora en los equipos superheterodino en este articulo que encontré en una revista se la utiliza como transmisora y quería compartirlo con el *FORO*. El texto del articulo esta en ingles por lo que deberán usar el traductor de google a full, pero no tiene desperdicio  espero lo pueda disfrutar mas que yo,,, les dejo abajo el articulo extraído de una *eMagazine*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hola a todos , acaso no sea possible sacar la valvula 12SA7 esa puede sener reenplazada por la 6BE6 que tanbien es pentagrilla y mas moderna aun (mas chica) , pero !OJO! , la tensión de filamento es de 6,3 Voltios y no 12 Voltios como la 12SA7 .  
!Saludos desde Brasil !.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------

